# Scraper to remove labels on wine bottles



## cpfan (Jan 28, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody here has used this flexible scraper from Lee Valley Tools (or a similar item). It is shown with a wine bottle in the top picture on their web page.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67040&cat=1,43456,43390

I have used other scrapers, but one that will flex to the shape of the bottle might be very useful.

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2011)

Interesting, I volunteer you to try and report back. I currently use one that auto mechanics use to scrape inspection stickers off windshields. I scrape across the bottle instead of up and down so the blade lays flat. You may be onto something.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wonder if HD or Lowe's would have something like that?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2011)

I have never seen them there. Lee Valley sells some pretty cool gadgets.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is for woodworking - i bet if you looked at your local Ace or lumber yard you could probably find something similar.


----------



## Wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I have followed these threads and never commented. I soak for a couple of days in plain water, scrape with a putty knife and then use paint thinner to remove the remaining glue. Some labels remove themselves in the soaking but most require the full cycle. Overall, most are not that big a deal. I then scrub in soapy water and sanitize before filling.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree. That is a pretty interesting tool the way it flexes. Definitely let us know how it works.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 28, 2011)

I see on the website, it states "Light duty". I wonder what guage the blade is? I'm known to use some real elbow grease when I go after those pesky labels.


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 12, 2013)

cpfan said:


> Just wondering if anybody here has used this flexible scraper from Lee Valley Tools (or a similar item). It is shown with a wine bottle in the top picture on their web page.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67040&cat=1,43456,43390
> 
> ...


 

Ok, let's reopen this thread.

Steve, or others, have you used this flexible label scraper? Has anyone found an alternative?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 12, 2013)

I know at work I can purchase a plastic razor blade - fits the normal single edge scarpers - if that helps ??


----------



## chrisjw (Aug 12, 2013)

As others have said, window scrapers (which have a flat razor blade) to remove paint works great to remove labels after a brief soaking period. You just work from one side of the label to the other side (not top to bottom). De-labeling, for me, is no longer a dreaded procedure.


----------

